# I've been doing this over a year...



## DriverNotNamedCrash

I took most of the summer off and just started Ubering again. I can't believe the crappy ratings I've been getting. Has this been happening to other people?


----------



## rukawa

Yeah yesterday i did 3 rides to very nice people, we were talking and everything went well none complaints... I did check my rating today.. Was 3 out of 5 ... **** u people!!


----------



## NicknTulsa

Same here. Have over 700 rides with 4.85 avg. Yesterday, college football day, most riders to game and bars. My average rating for the day was like 3.9 for about 16 rides. Maybe they were blaming me for the game loss or the rain. **** 'em. Losers.


----------



## cybertec69

Get used to it, the rating system is a complete sham, and extremely flawed, I have send numerous emails to uber regarding this issue, all they have to do is check your dispatch board, from the time you get dispatched, pick up customer and drop off customer, everything is very detailed with a Google map layout showing your start and stop point, if everything checks out good and you took a good efficient route and got the customer to their destination safe and sound and on a timely manner, there should be no reason for the customer to rate you low, but we all know there are a plethora of duschebags on this planet, and we mingle with them "pick them up with OUR cars" on a daily basis.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

rukawa said:


> Yeah yesterday i did 3 rides to very nice people, we were talking and everything went well none complaints... I did check my rating today.. Was 3 out of 5 ... **** u people!!


Exactly. I generally can tell if something goes wrong and they're giving me a 1 star or if someone just seems like a dick they'll give me 4 or less. But I drove 16 rides Saturday and everyone was super cool, no hiccups in the rides or anything. I get home and I had a 3.67 rating for the day. WTF!?!


----------



## driveLA

i haven't been doing this for long but once the rate cuts became official the quality of riders has gone down as well it seems. and so too my ratings. i had this guy who ordered an uber for his girlfriend, opens the door and complains that i didn't get out to open the door like it was a big deal for him to open it himself for his girl as he's reaching for a handful of mints i have in the back. "least ya coulda done is open the door for us. shoot." these people are paying ridiculously low rates and trying to act like uberx is uberblack or something.

gave this guy a 1 just for getting my day off to a bad start.

thankfully i started driving lyft this week as well and the clientele is by far more civilized and less entitled and you dont have to worry about some psycho being fake friendly just so you can give them a good rating and then get a low rating in return.


----------



## Just Some Guy

I've definitely noticed a decline in ratings, and rider's attitude, with the lower fares. People just don't appreciate things that are too cheap (or free).


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Today was a ******ed day. 15 rides. Busted my ass as usual. Ended with a 4. My lowest ever. Kinda weird. Stupid jets vs raiders game. Yeah, let me give my Uber driver who dropped me off a 1 cause my team lost and I'm a sore loser.


----------



## Walkersm

A suspicions person might think: Uber is artificially lowering the ratings to get rid of established drivers so they can bring on new ones and charge them a higher commission. Maybe a few tests with friends might be in order.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Well...if you believe what is posted here...that would be impossible.

Fact is if no one is making any money...a profit...then they will run out of resources and be forced to stop driving. The only other ways to continue driving is either you have an unlimited supply of money or you you are making money.

There are those who will chime in with the old some are breaking even excuse...but that's a non starter. Nothing on business ever goes that path for very long. $600.00 tow. $300.00 ticket. Minor accident. Any f those would sink a break even operation almost instantly.

Eventually there would be no drivers.


----------



## LAuberX

Yep, crap ratings the last 4 days..

4 on yelp is good!


----------



## haji

worked since March 2013 and completed over 5800+ trips , quit as of 08/21/2014 when they change the rates. You can't make any money with new rates.


----------



## Sydney Uber

driveLA said:


> i haven't been doing this for long but once the rate cuts became official the quality of riders has gone down as well it seems. and so too my ratings. i had this guy who ordered an uber for his girlfriend, opens the door and complains that i didn't get out to open the door like it was a big deal for him to open it himself for his girl as he's reaching for a handful of mints i have in the back. "least ya coulda done is open the door for us. shoot." these people are paying ridiculously low rates and trying to act like uberx is uberblack or something.
> 
> gave this guy a 1 just for getting my day off to a bad start.
> 
> thankfully i started driving lyft this week as well and the clientele is by far more civilized and less entitled and you dont have to worry about some psycho being fake friendly just so you can give them a good rating and then get a low rating in return.


A 20 Billion Dollar company based on Chicken-Shit customers like this? Yeah and I'll wake up with Sharon Stone tomorrow!


----------



## UL Driver SF

upnetuser said:


> I don't know about other areas in California, but I would be surprised if anyone could make a decent living doing just this job in the OC area. I guess if you have 3 roommates or live with mom and dad with no real bills or have a sugar mama/daddy or live in a craphole or not so hot neighborhood, you could. But any person with rent, car, other bills in any decent to good area of OC would at the very best be just scraping by. I already determined I wouldn't be able to make enough to have this be my only source of income in even a short term scenario, which was my original plan when I started this before the rate cut. Not sure how anyone would survive doing this long term at these rates.


Agreed. Then how is anyone driving? The only circumstances that would make any difference is the sugar daddy. Free money. Other than that losing or breaking even, even doing it part time, is a non starter. So where are they getting drivers?


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

So I decided to spend Sunday monitoring my 1 day rating to deduce how this happened. It was a group of very drunk sorority girls from LMU who gave me 1 star. This is kind of unconscionable since they themselves were the worst ride I've had in a long time. They sent me the wrong pickup location, 4 of them piled in the back seat, and when they got out I see they were drinking Smirnoff Ices in the car.

I gave them 2 stars, but I'm totally dumbfounded as to why they gave me a bad rating. I played it cool and was very nice.


----------



## Just Some Guy

UL Driver SF said:


> Agreed. Then how is anyone driving? The only circumstances that would make any difference is the sugar daddy. Free money. Other than that losing or breaking even, even doing it part time, is a non starter. So where are they getting drivers?


Part time, and only drive when there's surge. It's the only way I make a profit. But for me Uber is just for extra spending money, and my car payment. Everything else is paid for by my "real job". I'm just upset that my extra income has dropped by 50% since last year because of the fare cuts, which is seriously cutting into my entertainment funds.

I don't see how anyone could actually live off of Uber alone the way things are now.

On the plus side, at least I bought a new tv ($1600) and a gaming laptop ($2500) last year that I wouldn't have been able to afford without Uber.


----------



## BeachBum

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> So I decided to spend Sunday monitoring my 1 day rating to deduce how this happened. It was a group of very drunk sorority girls from LMU who gave me 1 star. This is kind of unconscionable since they themselves were the worst ride I've had in a long time. They sent me the wrong pickup location, 4 of them piled in the back seat, and when they got out I see they were drinking Smirnoff Ices in the car.
> 
> I gave them 2 stars, but I'm totally dumbfounded as to why they gave me a bad rating. I played it cool and was very nice.


You wasted part of your Sunday obsessing over a poor rating? So now that you know who it was, so what? Not only did they F you with a poor rating, but they wasted your Sunday. Time to move on.


----------



## mp775

I went into Saturday night with a 4.8 and came out a 4.73, after not only my first 1-star ever, but also my second! One was a 20 mile trip on a 4x surge, understandable due to sticker shock. The rider was rude on the phone before I picked them up (location was in the water off a pier, a quarter mile away from their actual location, and she questioned my ETA), but the ride itself went OK. The other was my first ride of the night, with nothing particularly uneventful. Young couple, took forever to get out of the house, wanted to go to X bar. I didn't know where it was, and they said next to Y restaurant. I know were Y restaurant is, so I went there. It was _across the street_.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Just Some Guy said:


> Part time, and only drive when there's surge. It's the only way I make a profit. But for me Uber is just for extra spending money, and my car payment. Everything else is paid for by my "real job". I'm just upset that my extra income has dropped by 50% since last year because of the fare cuts, which is seriously cutting into my entertainment funds.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could actually live off of Uber alone the way things are now.
> 
> On the plus side, at least I bought a new tv ($1600) and a gaming laptop ($2500) last year that I wouldn't have been able to afford without Uber.


Congrats on the tv and laptop.

That's my point. If only part time. If only during the surge. If ... If...if....

Them dropping pay sucks. But the above as a reliable transit and pay system would not be sustainable. Resources and time are burned every time you turn that key. Yet there are drivers everywhere.

I drive in sf. I'm sure it will hit there too. But I bet there will be no shortage of drivers on the road.

So...how are they doing it?


----------



## UL Driver SF

mp775 said:


> I went into Saturday night with a 4.8 and came out a 4.73, after not only my first 1-star ever, but also my second! One was a 20 mile trip on a 4x surge, understandable due to sticker shock. The rider was rude on the phone before I picked them up (location was in the water off a pier, a quarter mile away from their actual location, and she questioned my ETA), but the ride itself went OK. The other was my first ride of the night, with nothing particularly uneventful. Young couple, took forever to get out of the house, wanted to go to X bar. I didn't know where it was, and they said next to Y restaurant. I know were Y restaurant is, so I went there. It was _across the street_.


I was returning from the SF air port and decided against better judgement to stay online. Freeway was crowded. GPS showed long eta back to the city.

Got a ping. And since I try to answer all requests...I took this one and called the customer. I explained the gps eta was 25 mins and that ubers eta of 5 mins wasn't correct. I always tell them if they want to cancel and re request that is ok but I am willing to show up. I picked him up and he was surprised über was wrong. Had a great ride.

I have yet to have anyone be overtly rude to me. But for me, that's a non starter. You don't get a ride. Consideration for others is high on my list.

As mentioned elsewhere, and the topic of conversation with some of my customers, the lowering of rates does open up uber to some people who are going to be less desirable. Some are just assholes and they know it. Some have a chip on their shoulder and it makes them feel important to abuse the help. Others just have a difficult life and don't realize the value of this service.


----------



## Musiccitypro

UL Driver SF said:


> Congrats on the tv and laptop.
> 
> That's my point. If only part time. If only during the surge. If ... If...if....
> 
> Them dropping pay sucks. But the above as a reliable transit and pay system would not be sustainable. Resources and time are burned every time you turn that key. Yet there are drivers everywhere.
> 
> I drive in sf. I'm sure it will hit there too. But I bet there will be no shortage of drivers on the road.
> 
> So...how are they doing it?


I have a theory. As fast as drivers figure out the new rates combined with phone fees make their business unsustainable, Uber recruits replacements. I turned on the rider app a few minutes ago and saw ants all over the map. It would be interesting to learn the average time each driver has been in the system. My guess would be not very long. Uber runs an ad on Craigslist every day here promising prospective drivers "over $1000.00 a week". It's indicative of the true state of our economy. People are desperate for gainful employment. The time will come when Uber and Lyft scrape the bottom of the driver pool, but probably by then will have gone public and put many millions of dollars into a few select pockets. It's like a big 'ol pyramid scheme!


----------



## UL Driver SF

Musiccitypro said:


> I have a theory. As fast as drivers figure out the new rates combined with phone fees make their business unsustainable, Uber recruits replacements. I turned on the rider app a few minutes ago and saw ants all over the map. It would be interesting to learn the average time each driver has been in the system. My guess would be not very long. Uber runs an ad on Craigslist every day here promising prospective drivers "over $1000.00 a week". It's indicative of the true state of our economy. People are desperate for gainful employment. The time will come when Uber and Lyft scrape the bottom of the driver pool, but probably by then will have gone public and put many millions of dollars into a few select pockets. It's like a big 'ol pyramid scheme!


Desperate people have a very limited amount of resources. Those resources run out fast. No income means no driving.

I understand the recruitment. Maybe they are giving those people incentives. My incentive per month was $6500.00 for 3 months. Uber paid off on all I qualified for. I kept track and qualified for almost all of it.

Anyway...someone must be able to do it in this market.


----------



## Nova

UL Driver SF said:


> Desperate people have a very limited amount of resources. Those resources run out fast. No income means no driving.
> 
> I understand the recruitment. Maybe they are giving those people incentives. My incentive per month was $6500.00 for 3 months. Uber paid off on all I qualified for. I kept track and qualified for almost all of it.
> 
> Anyway...someone must be able to do it in this market.


At the rate Uber is expanding, it is going to run out of "free ride" money and desperate drivers eventually as word gets out.


----------



## skccvb

If Uber is your main source of income- you are pretty much screwed with where things are and where they are headed...I signed up in May and things went great for a couple months; good ratings, and decent demand on weekends (it is low season in the desert in summer, Uber debuted here in March)), then saw more and more drivers on the app, and also noticed my ratings inevitably dropping. Got to the point where pings, even on weekend eve/nights were fewer and farther between and then they hit us up with the phone fee, at which point I shipped it back. I was an Uber believer for a while but now-like most- seeing them for the evil empire they really are...sad, really. They could care less about 'partners'.


----------



## James

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> I took most of the summer off and just started Ubering again. I can't believe the crappy ratings I've been getting. Has this been happening to other people?


Some people do give low rating while most seem high (36 rides 30 - 5 star and 6 - 1 or 2 stars. Maybe they are rating the system on how to input an exact address, which seems nearly impossible to halve the customers (all my customers are very bright). I hate it. Is the policy if we get or give a rating less that 3 star then the two will not be paired again?


----------



## AustinLOBO

Newbie question here. Is there a way to find a rating you received from an individual ride?


----------



## MKEUber

Honestly, why care about ratings? Has Uber ever cut a driver due to bad ratings?


----------



## Sydney Uber

BeachBum said:


> You wasted part of your Sunday obsessing over a poor rating? So now that you know who it was, so what? Not only did they F you with a poor rating, but they wasted your Sunday. Time to move on.


Uber's Classy Clientele!


----------



## THE LUZ

I feel the rider should have to explain a low rating, If they feel that the ride was below what they expected they should have to explain why, that would stop the people from giving low ratings just for the hell of it.


----------



## MKEUber

THE LUZ said:


> I feel the rider should have to explain a low rating, If they feel that the ride was below what they expected they should have to explain why, that would stop the people from giving low ratings just for the hell of it.


And would give the driver an opportunity to improve if it is valid. But in the infinite wisdom of the millennials running this company, the driver should try to figure out for themselves on why they got a low rating.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

BeachBum said:


> You wasted part of your Sunday obsessing over a poor rating? So now that you know who it was, so what? Not only did they F you with a poor rating, but they wasted your Sunday. Time to move on.


I didn't waste it, I just checked my ipad occasionally while watching football.

Now that I know who it was, I didn't feel bad reporting them to Uber. I complained that I could have been arrested for contributing to the delinquency of a minor, which is the truth. They said the take this kind of behavior very seriously. I also like to know because it helps me get a better idea of what might have caused it, and it helps me profile future riders.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

AustinLOBO said:


> Newbie question here. Is there a way to find a rating you received from an individual ride?


You can monitor your 1 day average and look for changes exactly 24 hours after a trip to get a good idea.


----------



## BeachBum

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> I didn't waste it, I just checked my ipad occasionally while watching football.
> 
> Now that I know who it was, I didn't feel bad reporting them to Uber. I complained that I could have been arrested for contributing to the delinquency of a minor, which is the truth. They said the take this kind of behavior very seriously. I also like to know because it helps me get a better idea of what might have caused it, and it helps me profile future riders.


I feel your pain, I got dinged good on Friday by 4 entitled rich girls in town for a wedding. You know the type, they speak to you like you're a servant. As soon as I picked them up I knew I was doomed.


----------



## Nova

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> You can monitor your 1 day average and look for changes exactly 24 hours after a trip to get a good idea.


Actually, IIRC riders do not have to rate a driver immediately after a ride. Again, IIRC, if a rider doesn't rate after a trip they are asked to rate the next time they fire up the app to make a trip request.

But unlike Amazon where you can not leave a rating without any text in the comment field, negative rider feedback on Uber is largely irrelevant since there is no feedback loop, which is basic to learning. None of the ratings mean anything without the rider explaining the rating.

While you may be a 5 for a younger rider who likes you playing house music, an older rider may detest your music and say nothing during the ride.

The general advice how to get higher ratings from Uber riders on this and the reddit board is spot on: talk less unless the rider initiates and continues talking.

YMMV

.


----------



## UberSF

I keep telling you guys, **** the ratings they are complete bullshit. I don't even pay attention to it. It's a fake control thing. I've had no warnings, etc. Matter of fact when i went to driver HQ on Vermont street, checked in they saw my name they exclaimed "ohhh you're one of the best drivers we have and you have the gold phone". I said i know and i will be leaving soon too, as your powers that be keep cutting rates and I along with other (good drivers) will be leaving and you will have a SCAB workforce. So have fun interacting with those new drivers who think they will make 5K/first month. Here's my 2 weeks! SF seems to have a good clientele though. I've informed all that care about what is going on.


----------



## Nova

UberSF said:


> I keep telling you guys, **** the ratings they are complete bullshit. I don't even pay attention to it. It's a fake control thing. I've had no warnings, etc. Matter of fact when i went to driver HQ on Vermont street, checked in they saw my name they exclaimed "ohhh you're one of the best drivers we have and you have the gold phone". I said i know and i will be leaving soon too, as your powers that be keep cutting rates and I along with other (good drivers) will be leaving and you will have a SCAB workforce. So have fun interacting with those new drivers who think they will make 5K/first month. Here's my 2 weeks! SF seems to have a good clientele though. I've informed all that care about what is going on.


Ah, fools gold phone.

_


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberSF said:


> I keep telling you guys, **** the ratings they are complete bullshit. I don't even pay attention to it. It's a fake control thing. I've had no warnings, etc. Matter of fact when i went to driver HQ on Vermont street, checked in they saw my name they exclaimed "ohhh you're one of the best drivers we have and you have the gold phone". I said i know and i will be leaving soon too, as your powers that be keep cutting rates and I along with other (good drivers) will be leaving and you will have a SCAB workforce. So have fun interacting with those new drivers who think they will make 5K/first month. Here's my 2 weeks! SF seems to have a good clientele though. I've informed all that care about what is going on.


Ahhhh.....so someone who will do a job you won't do is a scab. How condescending.

Do you feel better about yourself now?


----------



## UberSF

Union term brother


----------



## UberSF

Nova said:


> Ah, fools gold phone.
> 
> _


Do you know which phone im talking about? It's the one still on the Verizon system. Evidently according to them its a rare commodity these days


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberSF said:


> Union term brother


Aww damn....that's right. Never mind.

How did things go at the Vermont office?


----------



## LookyLou

MKEUber said:


> Honestly, why care about ratings? Has Uber ever cut a driver due to bad ratings?


Yes.


----------



## UberSF

LookyLou said:


> Yes.


I'm sure they have. I guess my philosophy is just do your job the best you can, riders will notice. Just checked mine which i have not looked at in quite a few weeks and today its a 5, last 30 days 4.85, last 365 days 4.8. Im fine with that. What's interesting is looking at the number of riders i've completed, over 2,000, grossed nearly 30k. No warnings, no one tellin me how to do this, just figuring it out staying smart.


----------



## whoisjohngalt

UL Driver SF said:


> Well...if you believe what is posted here...that would be impossible.
> 
> Fact is if no one is making any money...a profit...then they will run out of resources and be forced to stop driving. The only other ways to continue driving is either you have an unlimited supply of money or you you are making money.
> 
> There are those who will chime in with the old some are breaking even excuse...but that's a non starter. Nothing on business ever goes that path for very long. $600.00 tow. $300.00 ticket. Minor accident. Any f those would sink a break even operation almost instantly.
> 
> Eventually there would be no drivers.


This process can take years because you only have to replace shocks or brake pads every 50,000 miles. And clearly you have 0 understanding of depreciation. Yes there is money in your bank account, but the value that you can sell your car for has dropped by the same amount. That's what depreciation means.

I've never seen anyone here ***** about not bringing in revenue. They are talking about PROFIT. Of course, those who don't understand what profit or net worth are or how they are calculated are happy to drive for the revenue and won't realize the consequences for many many years.


----------



## whoisjohngalt

UL Driver SF said:


> Agreed. Then how is anyone driving? The only circumstances that would make any difference is the sugar daddy. Free money. Other than that losing or breaking even, even doing it part time, is a non starter. So where are they getting drivers?


Because they don't understand the difference between revenue and profit. Break even means you aren't making profit. There are companies that make billions in revenue without turning a profit. You can keep that shell game going for a good long while.

It really seems like you are one of those people.


----------



## UL Driver SF

whoisjohngalt said:


> This process can take years because you only have to replace shocks or brake pads every 50,000 miles. And clearly you have 0 understanding of depreciation. Yes there is money in your bank account, but the value that you can sell your car for has dropped by the same amount. That's what depreciation means.
> 
> I've never seen anyone here ***** about not bringing in revenue. They are talking about PROFIT. Of course, those who don't understand what profit or net worth are or how they are calculated are happy to drive for the revenue and won't realize the consequences for many many years.


Well...let me respond in condescending like....

Clearly you have no idea what you are talking about. You have a finite amount of money. That money will run out rather quickly if you are running on a negative. Many here have said they are making no money. More going out than coming in. Won't lat long and definitely not years. But do the math how ever you want. Oh...and call it what you want. If someone says they are not making any money...Says they are operating at a loss...call it what you want. They are saying they are losing money.

The only thing depreciation is worth in this game is a tax write off. Otherwise if you are worried about the depreciation on a vehicle in this business then you are in the wrong business. You will bury the vehicles in miles long before you can pay it off in most cases. However you can buy a vehicle with 70k on it for 10k keep it in good shape and not worry about what it is worth after you are done with it. Either way, at the end of its life in this business...it's worth pretty much nothing. However if done right well....it made you a lot of money and paid for its self.

BTW....your statement about the money in your bank account and the vehicle value dropping by the same amount it total bullshit. Again...in condescending kind....you obviously don't know shit about used vehicle values. The dollar worth of your vehicle has dropped far faster than you think. Faster than the money in your bank account.


----------



## UL Driver SF

whoisjohngalt said:


> Because they don't understand the difference between revenue and profit. Break even means you aren't making profit. There are companies that make billions in revenue without turning a profit. You can keep that shell game going for a good long while.
> 
> It really seems like you are one of those people.


Ahhh....so you are comparing driving for uber to a billion dollar business. Got it.

Brilliant. Just brilliant. How is it you are not the CEO of this company? Never mind. I already know why.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Nova said:


> Actually, IIRC riders do not have to rate a driver immediately after a ride. Again, IIRC, if a rider doesn't rate after a trip they are asked to rate the next time they fire up the app to make a trip request.


It doesn't matter when they leave the rating. Exactly 24 hours after the trip ends, that trip and whatever rating is associated with it (if there is one, and regardless when it was made) will suddenly be removed from your 1-day average.


----------



## whoisjohngalt

UL Driver SF said:


> Ahhh....so you are comparing driving for uber to a billion dollar business. Got it.
> 
> Brilliant. Just brilliant. How is it you are not the CEO of this company? Never mind. I already know why.


*Definition of 'Profit'*
A financial benefit that is realized when the amount of revenue gained from a business activity exceeds the expenses, costs and taxes needed to sustain the activity. Any profit that is gained goes to the business's owners, who may or may not decide to spend it on the business.

Hey guys, let's pretend like depreciation isn't a real thing!

You make a great Uber driver, no doubt. Travis wants hundreds more of you.


----------



## Elmoooy

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> You can monitor your 1 day average and look for changes exactly 24 hours after a trip to get a good idea.


Not anymore :/


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Elmoooy said:


> Not anymore :/


Seriously. It's literally right on cue. As if they saw my post and changed it. Creepy.


----------



## Elmoooy

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Seriously. It's literally right on cue. As if they saw my post and changed it. Creepy.


I know it! I was so furious when they changed it. Now a lot of Charleston area drivers are complaining about this. We've stopped doing downtown trips, they are still some who are brave but seems that now, a lot of drivers hang out at the airport because they tend to give out 5 star to drivers. Its just not fair to drivers that we have to do airport runs to lick our wounds, most of time we don't deserve these rating anyways.


----------



## Pacdog

UberSF said:


> I'm sure they have. I guess my philosophy is just do your job the best you can, riders will notice. Just checked mine which i have not looked at in quite a few weeks and today its a 5, last 30 days 4.85, last 365 days 4.8. Im fine with that. What's interesting is looking at the number of riders i've completed, over 2,000, grossed nearly 30k. No warnings, no one tellin me how to do this, just figuring it out staying smart.


Sense your sharing can you break down your numbers? 30K gross = ? after gas, maintenance, cleaning, taxes, waters/candies, & any other items I missed. How many miles did you rack up on your car and how many hours did you work for that 30k? Just would love to hear the bottom line numbers from somebody who has done a year. Thanks!


----------



## whoisjohngalt

Pacdog said:


> Sense your sharing can you break down your numbers? 30K gross = ? after gas, maintenance, cleaning, taxes, waters/candies, & any other items I missed. How many miles did you rack up on your car and how many hours did you work for that 30k? Just would love to hear the bottom line numbers from somebody who has done a year. Thanks!


Don't forget about depreciation. Oh wait, UberSF doesn't believe depreciation exists.


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberSF said:


> I'm sure they have. I guess my philosophy is just do your job the best you can, riders will notice. Just checked mine which i have not looked at in quite a few weeks and today its a 5, last 30 days 4.85, last 365 days 4.8. Im fine with that. What's interesting is looking at the number of riders i've completed, over 2,000, grossed nearly 30k. No warnings, no one tellin me how to do this, just figuring it out staying smart.


Simply and well put.


----------



## cybertec69

Pacdog said:


> Sense your sharing can you break down your numbers? 30K gross = ? after gas, maintenance, cleaning, taxes, waters/candies, & any other items I missed. How many miles did you rack up on your car and how many hours did you work for that 30k? Just would love to hear the bottom line numbers from somebody who has done a year. Thanks!


 He pretty much nets $7-$8 a fair, after all his expenses.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

John W said:


> Wo
> 
> Wow a year... That's like 10-years in taxi cab driver years


Yeah, unfortunately I don't have the bragging rights of having driven a taxi cab for decades. There goes my street cred.


----------



## UL Driver SF

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I don't have the bragging rights of having driven a taxi cab for decades. There goes my street cred.


The bragging rights? Or misfortune?


----------



## Pepo

Hi Driver Not named Crash. I have been a driver for over a month now, and I am already frustrated with my rating as well. I went from a 4.64 to a 4.44, and this is with none of the passengers complaining to me about anything. Even though I have only 50+ trips under my belt, I am still nervous.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Pepo said:


> Hi Driver Not named Crash. I have been a driver for over a month now, and I am already frustrated with my rating as well. I went from a 4.64 to a 4.44, and this is with none of the passengers complaining to me about anything. Even though I have only 50+ trips under my belt, I am still nervous.


Have a drink before you go out. That will calm you down.


----------



## Nova

Pepo said:


> Hi Driver Not named Crash. I have been a driver for over a month now, and I am already frustrated with my rating as well. I went from a 4.64 to a 4.44, and this is with none of the passengers complaining to me about anything. Even though I have only 50+ trips under my belt, I am still nervous.


Re: Ratings: Stop talking. Talk if the pax initiates and clearly wants to talk.

Re: Other: Have rates dropped in Baton Rouge yet?


----------



## Pepo

Nova said:


> Re: Other: Have rates dropped in Baton Rouge yet?


Rates have remained the same around here. Uber launched in BR just a couple of months ago.


----------



## scott

Had a pax yesterday that was under the impression that us drivers are making 
$1000 a week cause he sees all the help wanted ads on Craigslist stating this. 
You know this just might scew the riders ratings of us thinking we're making that kind of income????
What do you think???


----------



## uberwatcher

The whole 5 star thing is flawed because usually it means something like:

5 stars = Exceptional
4 stars = Good
3 stars = Average
2 stars = Below average
1 star = Horrible

And that is what most of us are used to. Except with Uber 5 stars means acceptable and anything below that is bad. Uber really shouldn't be deactivating drivers unless they are below 3.0 or 3.5.


----------



## UberLuxbod

There are many UberX in Londo with ratings in the low to mid 3's

One took my passenger once.

Not the sharpest tool.

His rider was a lady mine was a man.

I ended up with his after my rider cancelled and his rider cancelled and rebooked.

At least they never missed their train.


----------



## Mimzy

Uber should list it's rating scale for customers / riders to clearly understand:

5 stars = No issues - Good
4 stars = Not acceptable, please put this driver on notice
3 stars = Awful, this driver is worthy of suspension
2 stars = One of the worst ride experiences of my life, get rid of this driver
1 star = This ride ruined my life - OR: *I had a Surge fare* that I'm kicking myself for accepting, and *now will blame the driver* as a proxy of Uber.)


----------



## prdelnik666

driveLA said:


> i haven't been doing this for long but once the rate cuts became official the quality of riders has gone down as well it seems. and so too my ratings. i had this guy who ordered an uber for his girlfriend, opens the door and complains that i didn't get out to open the door like it was a big deal for him to open it himself for his girl as he's reaching for a handful of mints i have in the back. "least ya coulda done is open the door for us. shoot." these people are paying ridiculously low rates and trying to act like uberx is uberblack or something.
> 
> gave this guy a 1 just for getting my day off to a bad start.
> 
> thankfully i started driving lyft this week as well and the clientele is by far more civilized and less entitled and you dont have to worry about some psycho being fake friendly just so you can give them a good rating and then get a low rating in return.


They are all expecting limo service for less then a bus fare


----------



## cybertec69

I would have cancelled the ride and told him to exit my car.


----------



## prdelnik666

Ironically - - people fled to uber because they didn't like the dirty cabs, rude non English speaking drivers only to find the same thing happening on uber now, except it's cheaper. People don't value cheap things and the riders are worse now too. In regards to why cabbies are rude - it's hard to be upbeat when you slave 80 hours a week with no days off only to give up $40,000 a year to the cab owner and gas. What's left? Nothing. That's why there aren't many Americans driving cabs. Can't do it. The foreigners usually live many to a small (Section 8) appartent, milk the social services to full extend - which btw is the reason they won't take credit cards, it would "mess up" the freebies they are getting for which you and I are paying. So this "disruptive, innovating" approach is nothing new, it's the same cab system except they figured out how to order and process easier so they can profit more by sitting on all the payments collected and earn interest off of it. And how to shift the entire cost to the drivers all the while brake all the laws that were there for a reason. That's the hole innovation there.


----------



## Major League

Just Some Guy said:


> Part time, and only drive when there's surge. It's the only way I make a profit. But for me Uber is just for extra spending money, and my car payment. Everything else is paid for by my "real job". I'm just upset that my extra income has dropped by 50% since last year because of the fare cuts, which is seriously cutting into my entertainment funds.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could actually live off of Uber alone the way things are now.
> 
> On the plus side, at least I bought a new tv ($1600) and a gaming laptop ($2500) last year that I wouldn't have been able to afford without Uber.


You got that right. Part-time and never count on the income. I drive 5 to 10 hours per week and look for surges and cancel low paying jobs.


----------



## Randy Shear

I work about 8 hours a week now, and still net around $350 on average. Guys, TALK to your PAX about the rating system. I do, and it works. Let them know 5 star is a pass, 4 star is fail. MOST PAX DON'T KNOW THIS!!


----------



## UL Driver SF

When they ask I tell them. They get it because almost all rating systems are like this now.


----------

